# A Serious 1800's Exercise Bike that's a  Multi Purpose Machine!!



## DanO55 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, My Wife wanted an Exercise Bike for Christmas, So, Got Her a Vintage one! 
Mmmmm, This could lead to a Profitable Business 









 .... or a Bloody Murder!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2016)

LOL I hope you Got a Safety Helmet to go with that...you are gonna need it..... :rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

I use an EASY GO WASHER to do all my laundry except for when the weather is not feasible for drying wet laundry (like today). The items to be washed is put in a small tank - the tank is spinned around back and forth by turning a handle on the tank. It is vacummed sealed so dirt is sucked out in the spinning process. Then I wring the washed items out in a metal mop wringer bucket. Then I hang the laundry up to dry. I hate going to a laundromat and use the EASY GO WASHER for all my laundry except for when the weather is rainy or too cold to dry the wet laundry. Turning the tank is good exercise.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

My grandmother had something like that in her pantry. She had passed many years before so I never saw it in operation. I'm sure it saves a lot on the electric and water a regular washer uses.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I use an EASY GO WASHER to do all my laundry except for when the weather is not feasible for drying wet laundry (like today). The items to be washed is put in a small tank - the tank is spinned around back and forth by turning a handle on the tank. It is vacummed sealed so dirt is sucked out in the spinning process. Then I wring the washed items out in a metal mop wringer bucket. Then I hang the laundry up to dry. I hate going to a laundromat and use the EASY GO WASHER for all my laundry except for when the weather is rainy or too cold to dry the wet laundry. Turning the tank is good exercise.



I still hang most of my laundry out too dry.  Love the way stuff smells after being dried on the line, and the wind makes it so soft!


----------

